# Copper Group Body



## sharpknife (Jun 20, 2014)

The heater in the boiler of the more heavily used of my two 2002 Classics has failed. I have found a new replacement and machine is currently in pieces taking the opportunity to replace seals and give a deep clean. The Group Body is not plated brass but plated copper with the central part which acts as the floor to the boiler and where the shower holding plate bolts on being bare copper. Anyone else have this and any health concerns do you think? Sorry if this has come up before but have found no reference to a copper body.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Brass takes on the appearance of copper when descaled with citric acid etc. Try polishing a bit of it with metal polish and you should see what I mean. Even if it is copper then no real health concerns except you may be sensitive to the taste of copper. Once it has built up a thin layer of scale again this should be much diminished.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The process is termed "de zincification" it is quite common in water fittings where chemicals in the water begin to remove the zinc from the brass leaving the copper colour,citric acid and other cleaners speed up the process. Just carry on making coffee,the taps and pipes in your house probably look the same inside.


----------



## sharpknife (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for replies. I think I was concerned about the loss of the chrome plating and that expensive copper saucepans are usually tin plated. Works much better now fully descaled and OPV done!


----------

